# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Online cursus "hoe behandel ik mijn dokter"

## thuisacademie

Een bezoek aan de dokter verloopt soms teleurstellend. Het gesprek heeft geen helderheid gebracht of je voelt je niet begrepen. Hoe maak je op een goede manier duidelijk wat je van je dokter verwacht? Begin vandaag nog met de gratis cursus 'Hoe behandel ik mijn dokter?'!

http://thuisacademie.ntr.nl/cursusse...jn-dokter.html

----------

